# LFG in pittsburgh PA



## srgoal26 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am 20 male and looking for a group that needs a player. I will play any game it doesnt bother me. I hope for it to be at l0east a weekly group. I currently have played dnd 3.5 and that about it. I want to get into more games so if you live in pittsburgh and need a player for any game im willing to learn. EMail me at srgoal26@yahoo.com its the easiest way for me


----------

